# Winfast PxDVR3200 fails to build directx is required windows 7



## chewyofrats (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Hope this is right place.
I have had a Winfast PxDVR3200 H for just over a year now worked fine on Vista 64.
Have just changed to Windows 7 64 and at first windows update did put a new driver in (as the w7 adviser said it would) and I got the error message
"Fails to build. Directx is required."
I have since installed new driver and software from Leadteck but still gives me same error message.
I have done everything except pull the card out and still get message.
I don't know if it is relevant but I THINK not sure that "(XC3028)" has been added to the end of the card name in Device Manager, never noticed it before.
Anyone have any ideas.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you tried the official drivers from Leadtek?

http://www.leadtek.com/eng/tv_tuner/download.asp?downlineid=205&pronameid=377&lineid=6&act=3

Also, hate to state the obvious, but the error you listed above states "DirectX is required". Have you installed DirectX?


----------



## chewyofrats (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks for that Dogg.
I double checked that DirectX 11 is installed and even reinstalled it.
Then checked that that drivers are exactly the right ones (right size as well) from the site you gave me and its the site I got them from but still no go. 

A few more bits of info. 
After I close the error box and go into the gonfig button the 2nd tab down shows Capture format image format others and the Device box is blank as if the card is not registering with the software.
Also I am having problems with Windows Media centre which tells me 2 check my hardware config.
According to Device manager the card is functioning ok.
Hope this helps and you might have some more ideas.
I don't want to but my next step may have to be to pull out the card try and unistall all traces and start from scratch.
Do you thinks this is worth giving a try.

Funny about that.
You can no longer download WinFast PxDVR3200 H PvR2 2.0.3.28 software.
Must have been something wrong with it.
And after I pulled board out and reset everything. 
Oh well such is the lot in life of an early upgrader.
Must have been a lot before me though with Beta and Rc Window 7.


----------



## chewyofrats (Oct 24, 2009)

Please Please!!!!!!!!!!
Does anyone else have a WinFast PxDVR3200 H working on windows 7 64 bit with 2.0.3.28 WinFast PVR2 software or is there a problem with the software.
surley some one must know.
I have even pulled the card out and started again and still can not get it to work. 
Am i an idiot or is Leadtek just ignoring the problem.
Please anyone.


----------



## Broadbill (Nov 15, 2009)

Chewy,

You are not alone, I also have a DVR3200H and have installed Windows 7 in the 64 bit version. I am getting exactly the same error as you. I have also recently downloaded the WinFast PxDVR3200 H PvR2 2.0.3.28 install package (from the Leadtek site) and the driver 6.0.1012.7002. I have installed and uninstalled both a number of times and tried different things but to this point I have had no success. My next option will be contacting the 
Leadtek tech guys for some help.

Broadbill


----------



## chewyofrats (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Broadbill

Been on to leadtek for last 5 days and they seem to be having stabs in the dark at what is wrong.

I said that it looked like the PVR2 software 20328 seems faulty but they will no acknowledge it.

Works great with w7 media centre but no go with winfast PVR2.

I have seen other people on the net have problems as well, mainly with with the 64 bit windows 7. Hopefully if we all get on to the leadtek tech guys they may start 2 take notice.

Chewy


----------



## chewyofrats (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Broadbill

I have the latest email from Leadtech below
"Dear Sir!
If the problem still exists, I must to transfer the situation to our engineer to fix it.
Please wait for the next PVR2 release.
Sorry for your inconvenience.
Thank you.
Best regards.
Leadtek Service, PCBU, Leadtek Research Inc."

Sound like the software might be the problem. Funny about that.
Chewy


----------



## Broadbill (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi Chewy,

I have just got a reply from Leadtek,

I have not followed this through as yet but this is what they responded to my query on the Directx issue.

Dear customer!

Thanks for your contact.
I suggest you to install the driver manually.
Please uninstall the driver in add or remove programs.
And reboot the PC.
Then please unzip the .zip of driver file which download from our website and you will get an .exe driver file.
Then unzip the .exe driver file and you will get a folder which has .inf driver.
Then follow the instructions below.
1. Open "Device Manager".
2. Look for your unknown devices.
3. Double click the mouse on it, and you will get the device properties.
3.1 Choose "Driver".
3.2 Select "Update Driver …", you will get the Hardware Update Wizard.
3.3 Select "Install from a list or specific location [Advanced]".
3.4 Then press " Next>" button.
4. Browse and locate the folder that include driver, then choose “Next >”and install driver.
5. Choose “Continue Anyway".
6. Click Finish to finish the wizard. And that meant you update this driver successfully.
7. Repeat Step 3 ~ Step 6, install the others devices.
8. After reboot the system, complete install your driver of TV-Tuner.
I wish that can help you.

Thank you.
Best regards.
Leadtek Service, PCBU, Leadtek Research Inc.

I am not going to have a chance to do this in the next day or two, so I hope this is helps.

Broadbill


----------



## chewyofrats (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Broadbill
The only problem I see is when you reboot
"Please uninstall the driver in add or remove programs.
And reboot the PC."
Windows 7 has stored the driver in memory and will install it again when you reboot (that what happens to me). I had to uninstall the driver in device manager and tick the box that ask if you want the stored driver deleted as well.
Seems the only way to get the copy out of Windows memory.
Other than that I'll give it a try but i still think Leadtech has all but admitted the it is a PVR2 problem as I listed in my last post.
They have had me trying different pcie ports and god knows what else but if this works great. Who ever does it first you or me will post results.
I wish they had better english skills steps 7 and 8 ??? what other devices do you need t install?
Chewy


----------



## chewyofrats (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey Broadbill

Just discovered that u can record with Windows 7 media centre and still play a game (WOW). I could not do that with leadtek PVR2, always came came up as a an error and I'd have 2 race around to get it 2 record.
Even though I TRY and not do thing with any thing microsoft I'm using this.
Once I've recorded the show it get put into folder C:/Users/Public/public recorded TV in a .WTV file . Just right click on that and you can convert it 2 a dvr-ms file (is very quick) which can then be edited and converted to Mpg (I use Video redo which is what i used to do editing before) only difference is I don't have remote control but I can live with that until they bring out a PVR2 that works and then I will only use it for playback.
Shock-Horror a microsoft thing that works well and does:tongue: not try to take over your computer

Chewy


----------



## szvl (Dec 17, 2009)

chewyofrats said:


> I got the error message
> "Fails to build. Directx is required."


Hi chewyofrats, Broadbill,

Try to run the WinFast PVR2 as administrator: *right click on the mouse and “Run as administrator”*. I got the same error message and this solved my problem.


----------



## chewyofrats (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Szvl
Thanks 4 that i knew it had 2 be something simple. 
Maybe we need 2 send this 2 Leadtek last time i talked 2 them about 2-3 weeks ago they still did not have a clue.
Works at treat.
Thanks again
Chewy


----------



## Broadbill (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi Szvl

Thanks for the response, what you have said works a treat.

Regards Broadbill


----------

